# How do you pronounce casein?



## lrlittle (Nov 11, 2005)

I've always said it like the words case and in. But I heard someone say case-een before. What's the right way?

Thanks


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

case een


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I say case ee in


----------



## Nora'sMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

most definitely: case-eeeeeen


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

cay-SEEN


----------

